# Singapore Daily Photos



## scpatterson (Nov 10, 2009)

Well during my 32 hour trip to work in Singapore I thought about making a thread where i will post some pictures. There is not a lot of Queu here but the a great oppertunity for you guys to see some really strange and intresting things. As some of you know I work for an offshore drilling company and we are building a new rig here in the shipyard. I will be here 28 days before heading back to Tenn. Anyway if there is something you would like to see just let me know and I will try to get some photos. 

Todays Breakfast:
Fried Tofu, Fried Rice, Noodles and some Hot pepper puree sorta stuff


This is a sweet cake. It looks good until you flip it over and see the whole (Shell on) shrimp. The whole thing taste like fish


----------



## miamirick (Nov 10, 2009)

how bout some singapore sweeties?


----------



## fire it up (Nov 10, 2009)

Interesting the kind of things they have for meals, especially considering how we think of breakfast as eggs and bacon or a doughnut and they are eating fried meats, fish and noodles or rice.
Hope you are able to find some kind of smoke over there during your stay, doubt it but you can most likely at least find some grilled meats, someone can ship you a bottle of liquid smoke to put on your fried breakfast 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Keep the photos coming, love to see different cultures foods, and work aside I hope you have a blast while you are over there.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 11, 2009)

You're either gonna gain 20 lbs from eating all the fried foods or loose 20 from working your arse off and not eating anything.


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey SC,

I spent some time in Singapore (I worked as an engineer in the Semiconductor Industry at the time and we were doing a lot of work in Malaysia). There was a fruit over there that was the most amazing thing that I have ever seen...it was a durian, and It was the most vile smelling thing that you have ever run across...they have even banned it on airlines and in hotels...I swear it smelled like death. I never worked up the courage to try one, but people that did said it was beyond delicious. Points to you if you can find one, try it and report back.

Looking forward to your status reports of your trip...and remember, if women approach you, they just might be working!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 11, 2009)

I think you will lose a bunch of weight having to eat some ugly stuff but maybe you'll finr something that resembles some real food soon. But please keep the Qview coming I /we like the differant cultures and stuff like that.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 11, 2009)

Sounds like Chinese food in America is better than in China...


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 11, 2009)

How bout some pics a the hoochie girls eh?!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Should be a real interestin experience, if yer stomach survives it that is!  Becarfull over there.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 11, 2009)

I went to what they call the best Chinese rest in SIngapore and it was aweful. Honestly 1 of the worst meals Ive ever had...There is a huge diff in American chinese and real chinese...


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd love to see a meat market there, what they offer, how they cut it, what animals are commonly sold, etc.!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 11, 2009)

I call this one the Swimming Pool of Death. I took this from my office window a few minutes ago. Notice the left end is glass and its about 6 stories off the ground..Imagine if this thing cracked with you inside....


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 11, 2009)

Ive seen tons of this stuff and it eally stinks bad..I will get some and try it just for you and get some pics


----------



## oneshot (Nov 11, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........

Chinese hot dog!!!!!!  lol


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 11, 2009)

As I promised..Here is tonights dinner. It was Baby Squid, fried without a batter and then stir fried in a hotter than hell thai chilli sauce..the best dish in Singapore. These have the texture of really cispy bacon and dont taste fishy at all



This is called a Dragon Fruit. It has the texture of a Kiwi and has little seeds like a Kiwi but has a real light taste. It is a little sweet, its OK but not my favorite but they are about 15 cents. The skin is real easy to peel and is sof like a banana...




Beer BBQ posted about his soda/Beer bottle collection and I PMd him about it and this is what I ahve gotten him so far...


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 11, 2009)

Cool Dinner, Love the cans...


----------



## treegje (Nov 11, 2009)

the pool, frightening
the dinner,looks nice
much more fun


----------



## gnubee (Nov 11, 2009)

I know that they leave the shirimp in their shellcasings because the shell imparts a wonderful flavour to the dish but damm I hate picking it out of my teeth and mouth.

Durian and dragonfruit can be bought in some supermarkets in British Columbia, My local safeway has them on display along with a few other exotic fruits and vegetables. I suppose this is because of the large Chinese population living here. If any of You ever get to Vancouver or Richmand BC. take a tour around the very large Chinatowns found in each of these cities. The open fronted Markets with the owners loudly hawking their wares is just like being on the Chinese mainland. The smells and sights found in the shops is really quite amazing. 

Some of the authentic Chinese food found in Vancouver restaurants leaves me gagging, but most of it is to die for. You just have to experiment and seperate the wheat from the chaff.

PS That looks like a small serenity garden on the top floor above the aquarium/swimming pool of death. You wouldn't catch me swimming in that thing. You'd take a cannon ball into the pool and next thing you know you'd be going over a waterfall.


----------



## rw willy (Nov 11, 2009)

Brings back memories!  Not all of them are worth sharing>

Looks like fun.  Travel home safely.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 12, 2009)

This was really good. Fresh Scallops and broccolli for lunch....



A shot of China Town..A few blocks from my office. A good place to buy trinkets and such


----------



## oneshot (Nov 12, 2009)

I love "real" Chinese food....Mmmmmmmmmmmm   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How about some fried pig intestine????


----------



## jamesb (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey dude. I spent 20 years in the airline IT business and had the great opportunity to travel the world... Hit Singapore about 10 times and loved it... If you can, hook up with a local and have them take you to their local haunts. Great food and very interesting folks off the beaten path. Enjoy the foreign culture while you can!


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 12, 2009)

Swimming in that pool would make you feel like a fish in an aquarium.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 12, 2009)

Well I guess there probably isn't much skinny dipping or any hanky panky going on in that pool. 
But keep your eyes peeled and camera handy.


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 12, 2009)

Food looks great! Thanks for sharing the sights and your impressions. Looking forward to more when you can.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 12, 2009)

They have a China Town in Singapore?
Anything like the China Towns youwould find in NY or other big cities here in the States?


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 13, 2009)

Well dinner last night was a Brazillian Steakhouse. There was about 50 of us there. For anyone that has not been to a Churrasco its a never ending supply of grilled cuts of meat that are brought around on long skewers/swords and cut off onto your plate. I have been to these in Barzil and this one did not come close to the real thing but it was still good. They generally serve Beef,Pork, Chicken, Lamb. This one does not serve pork as its in a Muslim neighborhood. 





This is a Caparinha. Its the Brazillian national drink sort of thing. Its frsh limes and raw sugar crushed in a morter and pestal and then mixed with Brazillian Rum called cachaça.


Some Local Flowers and the entrance to my Condo


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 13, 2009)

Ive spent quite a bit of time over here and you are correct. Its a wondrful place and people are great. The local places are 1000 times better then your normal tourist areas.

They have a huge China Town area and also Little India...I really enjoy the China Town area

Im gonna get some Durian to try. I asked my driver to pick me up some and she said she would...Cant wait


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 13, 2009)

This is a great thread SC  thanks for sharing all you're experiencing


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 13, 2009)

One more quick photo and some interesting info that you all might like. This is a local Soldier. All males are required to attend 2 years in teh Singapore military once they finish school/collage and before they can go to work,. No exceptions, they are then on an active duty type thing and have to attend 2 weeks of service every year and have to maintain a certain physcal fitness. The program is sort of like natioanal guard but in the Army. These guys patrol everything and everywhere. All are very nice and friendly and willing to help and answer questions.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 13, 2009)

still waiting for these singapore sweeties!!!!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 13, 2009)

Headed out for some adult beverages tonight and will take care of this one..I may even get adventureous and head to Orchard Towers....Its called 4 floors of Hores but its not that bad.It has a great country bar...Nothing better than a bunch of asians in a cowboy hat and boots


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 13, 2009)

Have fun. Watch yourself.


----------



## ronp (Nov 13, 2009)

Well, keep your zipper up Chris.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Well on second thought......


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 13, 2009)

Hope they are wearing more than that...


----------



## alx (Nov 13, 2009)

Real cool thread....Who is watching the worms....


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 14, 2009)

I brought them with me....I cant leave my babies at home....I ahve names for all of them..All 100,000 of them


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 14, 2009)

Last nights dinner was......Frosted Flake cereal shrimp.. They put whole shrimp and pile on Cereal and bake them I think..The shrimp ends up with a light sweet taste. Im not a big shell fish so this is OK..





The bar ended up very tame but no photos...I will get some


----------



## the iceman (Nov 14, 2009)

I've seen a pic of that pool before & kinda wondered where it was. Now I know.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 14, 2009)

The beer and Jalepeno slices look good...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Frosted Flake cereal shrimp...


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 14, 2009)

Not all of us come and go like I do. Many people live here from other countries. I always see some things that you really dont expect to see here and there. 1 is a good ole american car (or as american as they get) or motorcycle such as Harley.......This is a friend of mine from canada that is moved down here a few weeks ago and decided to buy him a bike, I have never seen a Harley here with all my visits but he pulled up on this and had just bought it from the Only Harley HSop in SIngapore


----------



## alx (Nov 14, 2009)

Sweet.....Keep the pics coming
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Very educational as well....


----------



## fire it up (Nov 14, 2009)

That is a beautiful bike!
I LOVED the shot with all those bicycles in the background and a bad ass Harley right up front.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 14, 2009)

1 of the really unique things about Singapore is that they go out of the way to decorate and landscape everything. There are tons of art type structures all about.


This is a local German brewery that I like to go to frequent...They serve some sausage and stuff and have a small local band...Notice the microbrew..



Local River Transport..More of a tourist thing...


----------



## alx (Nov 14, 2009)

Man,that place looks clean!!!!


----------



## conn (Nov 15, 2009)

You bring back memories.  Had a few beers in that same German brew pub the last time i was in Singapore.  Unfortunately every one of my visits requires me to visit some of the remote areas of Borneo.  Some like it, but too remote for me, and hate the flights.  Love Singapore though.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 15, 2009)

Well I went out and found some Durian. I bought this little jewel down in China Town, I brought it home and couldnt wait to cut it open and try it. I still have the taste in my mouth.. 
This one intimidated me a little from all the hype I have heard. First off the dealer would not let me touch it, because of teh smell and the spikes are hard as hell and could stick you I guess.

Smell was not good but not as bad as I thought. Kind of had a rotten Garlic or Onion smell.
Texture is terrible, mushed banana with hair or strings in it. Soft seeds
Taste was suprisingly good and sweet but not something I would want to eat all the time. it was really sweet but had the taste of garlic and onion I thought. 

I like liver but not all the time, a couple time a year is fine and this is the same, I like it but not everyday.....A deffinant must try for anyone who ever gets the chance

This is where I bought it



At Home and inthe Kitchen. I can already smell it.....


Cut open 



Really Mushy



Taste test


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 15, 2009)

These were also at the same stand where I bought the Durian. These are called Lychee Fruit. I have had these before and they are excellent. The texture of grapes and taste a lot like them. The spines are soft and flesh is white....I didnt buy any but thought I would show some photos since they look like nothing from the states that I have ever seen...





This is Sharks Fin Hanging. I have had this in soup and do not like it at all...


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 15, 2009)

Just a few trinkets at a local shop




Saw this little feller behind one of the shops...


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 15, 2009)

What an awesome post, Chris! It's a treat to see a visual diary of what you're seeing, smelling, and tasting, halfway around the world. Keep up the posts and hope you have a safe trip, and safe return home


----------



## randya (Nov 15, 2009)

This is outstanding! Thanks for taking us along on your trip.


----------



## nate_46 (Nov 15, 2009)

Incredible!!  What a great post.  How hard is it to communicate with the locals?  Does anyone speak english or broken english?


----------



## alx (Nov 15, 2009)

That Durian is scary looking.....Nice pics!!!!


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 15, 2009)

SC,

First off, Points for trying the durian. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It had me spooked too, so you are a braver man than I am. Second, I have to tell you that I am thoroughly enjoying this post and hearing of your adventures in Singapore. Keep them coming!

Also, I see that you are a conniseur of TV ...anything good to watch there?


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 15, 2009)

I too am enjoying it as it is like going on a trip and not leaving the farm, (well kinda)...

So far I think my favorite is the Swimming Pool of Death...


----------



## gnubee (Nov 15, 2009)

This Thread is turning into something awesome. 

Lechees show up in some of the local supermarkets near the Chinese new year. I don't know if that is coincidence or some kind of tradition. I like them but they are too expensive for my budget. 







for this. 


Keep the pic coming. Hint hint nudge nudge say no more.


----------



## got14u (Nov 15, 2009)

what a cool thread...thanks for sharing your travels with us.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 15, 2009)

First off let me say Thanks for the points and as long as you guys are enjoyin the pics and the post I will continue to update daily. There are so many ops for photo and so many cultural differences than what we are use to, it will be easy for something diff almost everyday. 

Anyway, here is last nights dinner. 
Whole Crispy fried duck (Sadly they cut it up so you could not tell it was duck and they just took the cleaver to it). This stuff was absolutely wonderful. Man this stuff was so good. It was extremely crunchy but yet the meat was nice and tender and Juicy....



Steamed Dumplings with Pork


Fried Rice


This is what they called pulled pork but as you can see its not what any of us know as pulled pork. This was one of the hottest dishes I ahve had in a long time..It was very good




We really enjoyed this little off the tourist area returaunt. I do not go to the Burger Kings and such places and I stay away from the westernized places and stik only with the localized food. Its the best nd half teh price. Here are some general photos of teh restuarunt


----------



## fire it up (Nov 15, 2009)

Mmmmm.....Fish head soup w/tofu...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




That "pulled pork" were the red things in it peppers as well?  Looked good to me.
Do love looking at your pics, please keep them coming


----------



## linescum (Nov 15, 2009)

That pulled pork looks absolutly fantastic it made my mouth water and i'm full from the grandsons B-day Party.. this is a terrific thread, very very interesting on the different foods. i think i would pass on that durian though


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 15, 2009)

Most of the red things was like a bell pepper. But there are these little atomic, kick you in the gut peppers that are real dark red and very small...Holly Crap those things are hot.........Thanks


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 16, 2009)

What a culinary adventure for your taste buds!!!


----------



## the iceman (Nov 17, 2009)

Geez louise!!!!!!! That stuff looks like booger pudding with phlegm sauce. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










You're a braver man than I.


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 17, 2009)

So's a turd Laurel, but I wouldn't recommend it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just don't think I'd be eatin that less there really was no other choice, maybe knaw off my foot?

So how many beers did that take?


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 17, 2009)

This is a far off shot of the rig that we are building. I will get some good photos when we can get closer to it. Its restricted at the moment...


This is a local Flower


This is a local shop....Not Sure what they sell...Candles I think


----------



## fire it up (Nov 17, 2009)

HA!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










I have to admit, I would marinate or coat a meat in that durian and smoke it, you never know, right?
Could be good but then again...


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 17, 2009)

It only took 1 beer but it was in a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 17, 2009)

This is just some general photos of around town. This is deffiantly the cleanest place I ever been. 

This is a Local Temple..Walked in with my shoes on last year and thought I was gonna get a caneing!!!!!!!!!1111






This is the MRT/Train station


----------



## got14u (Nov 17, 2009)

keep them coming...this is great !


----------



## meateater (Nov 17, 2009)

Wouldnt be a bad idea over here.


----------



## alx (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the pics....I will feel bad when you depart.Sorta like our own travel channel....Hopefully the next rig is not in antartica....


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 17, 2009)

It will be Brazil or Tanzania...Im crossing my fingers for Tanzania. I have trecked all over Brazil and would love to see more of Africa and even Madagascar which is where we sshould eb working. Want to see mt Kilamanjarro (Spelling)......Maybe some of the Congo.........You should see some pictures of my Africa Safari...One of teh coolest things Ive ever done


----------



## got14u (Nov 17, 2009)

One question....Are you hiring ?????????????


----------



## pepeskitty (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you for all your photos, this has been a very enjoyable thread.  I hope you have more to come.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2009)

This is really too cool for sure there Chris. Please keep the pictures comming too.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Chris,
     Just like to add my thanks to you for this post. It's very interesting and quite decent of you to take the time to share your experiences with us. I really enjoy seeing things from a different culture. Thanks again!


----------



## placebo (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks from me also! Always great to travel the world from the comfort of my desktop.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 17, 2009)

Yesterday was somewhat of a little adventure. I went to the other side of the Island to visit my other warehouse and got some good shots of the Singapore Flyer (More info to follow). ....So heres the pics

This is just driving down the highway, the whole place is really clean and well maintained


Another Local Temple


Not sure what this is but its in Front of teh temple


This is the Singapore Flyer. This is the worlds largest Observation wheel at 541 feet. It has glass compartments that you sit in and it takes 30 minutes to make the round trip. Its like a farris wheel.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 17, 2009)

That temple is awfully...um...fruity, I mean colorful.
You couldn't get me to go on that "ferris wheel" if you paid me, I hate HATE heights and that would be terrible, damn Sister when we were young would rock the ferris wheel bucket when at the top and ever since then no way!
Awesome pics you post, love seeing the different things we would never get to see otherwise.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is our adventure into the park. Almost every afternoon I go into the park behind my condo and walk for atleast an hour. Yesterday I took 1 of my Amigos and his new camera to turn it into a photo session. This park is very nice and has tons of photo oppertunities, Koi Pond and things like that. This is a 4 mile hike and about 30 minutes in it came a Monsoon...I bet it rained 3 inches in the first hour. Anyway we had to stash the photo equpiment and get out. We stopped and ate at a little local food center and had the strangest dinner ever......below is the the photos and details

Photos are a little blurred, I believe there was some water droplets or something messing up the photos

First off here is Some Park Pics..
You Know your in a city when they posts signs that a limb could fall while in the Jungle






Not sure what this is but it looks like a weave...


Okay Here is last nights Dinner...At this place you pick out which 1 you want and then the workers dispatch and clean your choice and prepare in a number of ways.......


Finished with a very light Gravy and Tons of Garlic


Look closely and you can see the whole cloves of Garlic




This is called Singapore Bee Hoon. Just noodles and some chicken


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey SC,

From when I was there, I remember that "ferris wheel"...I also remember how clean and well maintained everything was...it must still be that way since you have commented on it. I also believe that chewing gum was not allowed, and you could not feed the birds either as both would create litter. I also remember the laws were really strict...bring in drugs and they behead you?? This was right after that american kid got caned for spray painting cars (they should have given him a few more licks IMHO). Also, there was no confrontation or public displays anywhere. I seem to recall that if you were a driver with road rage, that they could label you a public bully or nuisance and throw your sorry butt in jail. 

Are the local laws still super strict?


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 18, 2009)

The laws are still super strict.....Gum is still illegal and public bully/Road rage is not permitted. That is why everything is so safe. Beheaded for stealing and murder, rape...

1 of our guys got caught with Cigaresttes form teh states coming in and it cost him 5000 sing which is about 3000 us. And he did not ahve 10 cartons I believe it was 10 packs.....They dont mess around


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh man, please tell me the cat thing was a joke.  Not a cat lover, but certainly not a cat eater either.

So the country that doesn't allow gum or bird feeding has a sex shop?  Seems a little strange to a guy from the midwest.

This is an awesome thread.  You're taking great picts.  Thank you for this!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Chris thanks for taking the time to share your journey with us. 
What a great opportunity for you to see all these places AND get paid to do it.  Keep them coming


----------



## alx (Nov 18, 2009)

I had a friend who knew the american they wanted to cane in the late eighties for spitting that made international news...

When i was doing security work -overseas -we ate it all.....I thought the monkey brains were over the top,but feelings are for songs...

My buddy is near yemen and with the drought the locals are drinking sewage....

I got some worms to smoke BTW.........


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 18, 2009)

Did you do the Phillipenes Monkey Brains???????????? If you did holly Cow!!!!!. I just could not do it..

For you who dont know, in the Phillipenes they will take a Moneky and stick his head up through a hole in the middle of a table and everyone beats him with these little mallets, then cut his head open and its Lunch.....

Im envious of the worms...Thats was very cruel and inhumane statement....LOL

Im very glad you guys are enjoying the post...I still have 3 weeks here and was curious if there is a size or post limit....This will get way bigger than it si with Photos..


----------



## fire it up (Nov 18, 2009)

Saw videos when I was younger of the monkey brain feast, maybe a few drops of liquid smoke and it wouldn't be so bad? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I thought for a second you dined on cat as well, you never know.

So with the laws as strict as they are ($3,000 for cigarettes?!), that's worse highway robbery than US tax laws!
I assume your peaceful walks in the park aren't "Willie Nelson styled" walks?
Would be nice but they would probably string you up, cane you and make you watch Sarah Palin on Oprah if you got caught doing that.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 18, 2009)

Throws some Yoshidas in there for a certain guy (Doc) on the Monkey....

Cat was a Joke..it was chicken but would try cat/dog in a second


----------



## gnubee (Nov 18, 2009)

Man would I ever love to visit that place. You have made it come alive with your pic. Thanks for that.

As for eating Felines, every year at the local fish and game banquet along with the traditional game dishes they serve Linx and Cougar, both are very tasty. 

Closest I have ever come to eating dog is bear meat, they are closely related species I understand. 

The parents of a newly arrived to Canada, Korean family in Vancouver in the 1990s were arrested for killing and eating a dog they got from the pound. Once an interpreter was summoned and everything explained to them the charges were dropped. Caused quite a stir at the time.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 18, 2009)

As a meatcutter for 45 years, you tend to look at carcasses analytically; bone structure, connective tissue, ligaments, etc.  That's on beef, pigs, sheep, poultry, deer, etc.  But, just couldn't bring myself to carving up Sylvester or Bowzer! (nor another human for that manner)!
Great pictures!  Do they also have steak houses there?  How expensive is their beef?


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 18, 2009)

That was jsut a yarn....Its chciken in the dish but I just could not resist when the cat walked by...

99% of Beef, lamb, pork is imported from Australia..I believe or thats what Ive been told..Chicken too. 

there are a lot of resturaunts that sell steaks but not a so called steak house as you I know it. there is one I went to last year that served Ostrich and beef steak. The beef is a real high quality. Austarlia produces Waygu beef and is excellent. This is like Kobe beef, I ahve had both and they are outstanding products...


----------



## alx (Nov 18, 2009)

My experiences with the critters was unfortunatley a stew pot deal...

Did not or would not go out of my way to eat anything beyond standard fare.....

Not sure about thread size...Love that ferris wheel...


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 18, 2009)

This is some pics from the night safari. You are not allowed to use flash inside teh park so I could not get pictures once the sun was down but this is  or is 1 of the only night zoos in the world. It has special lighting set up for the animals.


----------



## the iceman (Nov 19, 2009)

How long do you figure it would take to smoke one of them critters???


----------



## alx (Nov 19, 2009)

Cool owl.........Looks like a cool place to hang.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 20, 2009)

OK just to prove I am working a little...Here is a picture of the rig we are building. Its a far off photo as we are not allowed onboard at the moment



Caught ths shot of this Gal on a scooter..Thought it was Funny as Hell...


----------



## fire it up (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm so glad you got some pictures of that, I'm still laughing!
Especially at the Hello Kitty or whatever was on the back of that scooter.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 20, 2009)

You should have asked her to break into a chorus of "Helloooo Kitty " for ya. LOL


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 20, 2009)

Now that's a lunch box!


----------



## the iceman (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll bet The Dude has one of those on his Christmas list.


----------



## alx (Nov 20, 2009)

LMBO...Its cowgirl in disguise LOL.That lady on the scooter is serious though....Seriously..........


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 20, 2009)

Thought yall would like the Scooter.....I laughed so hard I was ahving trouble getting the photos....

So I guess this is now on Dudes Christmas list....


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice Kitty Cat...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I think those Longhorns are a long way from Texas...


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 20, 2009)

Last night was the famos Singaore chilli crab. This happen to be Sri Laken mud crab. They take the crab Clean and degut it. Its then split so that it picks easily and assembled back in a way that it looks like its whole again. It is cooked in chilli sauce and served with these little bread things that are sort of like mini roll. The sauce is a mild sauce and is very good. Here is some pics


----------



## alx (Nov 20, 2009)

I love those mild chile sauces and the way they pay attention to detail and reassemble them crabs....Folks around here fry up the soft shelled blue crab and eat on a sandwich-inards and all...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Not me though....

Hello Kitty went scooting threw a dream last nite...


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 20, 2009)

Now them look tastey!  Although I don't think I'd get one a them down momma with a crowbar an a plumbers helper!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  She kinda pickey bout some a that stuff.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't really care for anything that comes out of the water, sea or not but I gotta tell you that looked really good, maybe cause it was drowning in a nice looking sauce-I would definitely give that a try.


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like great eats!! Glad to hear you're enjoying it. Looking forward to your next q-views.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 21, 2009)

I love this little hole in the wall. I ahvent eaten there yet this time but I will. I see places like this all over town, with the ducks hanging in the window.


Here is some from the local military park. As I stated before every male here does time in the military, no exceptions and Im gonna tell you right now they are serious about it. All police are ex military. I heard a story this morning of guy showing his arse at a local place and the police drug his drunk arse outside and kicked the hell ut of him a few times and then put him in the car. I have never seen anything like this myself and actually find the Police Officers very nice and helpful...Long waya round the turnip truck



This is just a general photo of an overpass. If you notice the lights underneath, those are headlights from a bus passing under. This was an open shutter shot and I thought turned out to be a really nice photo..Thought you guys would enjoy as well


----------



## alx (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool stuff Chris...That bridge is wild stuff.Hang a fang in some duck for me...


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 21, 2009)

Keep 'em coming Chris...this is some good stuff.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How much you think it would cost for a genu-wine Singaporian Hello Kitty Type of Scooter for the Dude?  It could be his version of a road king.  (sorry dude, I couldn't resist)!


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 21, 2009)

Little joints like that en have some a the best food!

Him, if a feller good get hold a some black powder, that cannon would be some kinda fun!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Course the time in jail may not be!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 21, 2009)

I was laughing so loud that 1 of the other guys came over to see what was so funny...Of course with him missing out on SMF and knowing Dude it was not a funny...


----------



## alx (Nov 21, 2009)

Maybe we could put a Kitty together and see how much we come up with...


----------



## fire it up (Nov 22, 2009)

Have you been to a Pizza Hut over there?
I don't know if it counts as a "tourist" spot or not considerng the extremely differnt menu they have.
I thought it was neat the things they serve in Pizza hut Singapore so here are a few links to their site (which is in English) showing the variety of foods they offer.
And what the HELL are chicken Riblets??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Apps- http://www.pizzahut.com.sg/menu/appetisers.asp

Soups-  http://www.pizzahut.com.sg/menu/soup.asp

Specialty Pasta-  http://www.pizzahut.com.sg/menu/pastas.asp

Pizzas-  http://www.pizzahut.com.sg/menu/pizza.asp
They use quite a bit of ?chicken ham?
and even have a pizza with romaine lettuce on it.

If you happen by a Pizza Hut you should snap a few pics for us, maybe even get a chicken riblet and figure out what it is.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 22, 2009)

I ate at Pizza hut Thursday night I think it was...Its not the same. You have almost all the regular fast food joints here that are in the states.
Burger King
Mcdonalds
Pizza Hut
Hard Rock Cafe
Long John Silver
KFC
1 Popeyes chicken
Hardees

I ate a chicken sandwich at Macky Dees today and the food here is better then at the states..

I will get some shots of some of them for you guys..Later Taters


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 22, 2009)

Eh, Tip, that is a howitzer, looks like a 104mm.


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah it is, but ya fill it with black powder an some chains an nails it's still gonna make a wicked bang!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Didn't say we could do it twice now did I?


----------



## alx (Nov 22, 2009)

Count me in......


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 22, 2009)

How bout this instead of the little hauwitzer...


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, that would be great fer gettin grocieries!  An think how much fun 5 o'clock traffic would be!  Yes sir, I could have fun with that.


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Nov 22, 2009)

wicked travels and looks like you have a good time on hitch... then you go back home and smoke on the lang!!! man life IS GOOD! 

ROCK ON! PROPS!

---> HBdBBQ


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 23, 2009)

The Dude would most definately make that scooter look cool.  Not to mention it probably goes about a billion miles on what I spend to fill up my Suburban.  Hmmm, maybe I will add one of those to the Christmas list.

Just picture me on it now!


----------



## gnubee (Nov 23, 2009)

Dude I love your pink outfit.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 23, 2009)

Man I been on SMF way too long, When I saw the baby tank I didn't think of the 5:00 traffic, all I thought of was heat the barrel to white hot, bend it skyward for a vent and make a mobile smoker out of the thing. I am seeking help even as we speak.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 23, 2009)

You are on a different level and bound for greatness.............................


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is a shot of one of the small ports





Another photo that turned out really nice i thought

This is the end of our jogging trip that we try to do 5 times a week if we stay away from the bars....


----------



## alx (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice stuuf man.You all having turkey day???

Keep up the good work!!!!.........


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 23, 2009)

No turkey day but I think Im gonna compensate a little with some Guiness, JD and Peiking Duck....Maybe a Thai massage. Havent tried that 1 yet but heard it hurts like hell but is nice after the fact........


----------



## alx (Nov 23, 2009)

Sounds good to me....Thai massage sounds good right now.....


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 25, 2009)

These were taken down the street from my office. I went to get some from the fresh market and did not have a card reader to atke them off the camera so I will have to post them later.....



Now this is the Police station...
Can you say caned!!!!!!


This place jus smelled aweful.I dont know what they were doing but I just didnt want to find out. Smelled like hair burning


This was one of the starnger looking building I have seen..


----------



## alx (Nov 25, 2009)

Great stuff...That is a weird looking building!!!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 26, 2009)

Well let me start off by saying Happy Thanksgiving to Everybody!!!!!!!! Hope evreyone has a happy one and a safe one. Hug your love ones and let them know how much you love them and how grateful you are to be spending this day with them...

Now thats over....

This is my family for this years turkey day....Now these guys dont speak any English so I taught them all to salute me when I walk in and taught them to say, hello Captain Redneck. I brought them all camo hats last year..Funny as hell

This is what i call them in no particular order

Theres, Saaid, Osama, Barak, ALX, and Fidel...


Heres my office Building...


----------



## alx (Nov 26, 2009)

I sure do appreciate that capn redneck.Named one of yours ALX.

I am a ball of tears....Stay medium my friend......


----------



## cheech (Nov 26, 2009)

This has been one of the best posts that I have seen in awhile. Laughed, choked, smiled, was puzzled, fascinated such a range of emotions.

Tx


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 26, 2009)

Now this is definatly one of the best threads That I have seen here. Thanks alot for posting it too. It has all the good things and some strange things going on in the town you are in also some of the food I would like to see more of please I'm a fat kid and we travel these days to eat. But it is and will be some more very cool pictures so keep the Q coming and we will see you later. It's like I have to checkin to see where you have been or going to everyday. So till tomorrow


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 27, 2009)

Man yesterday was a busy day so I missed the post, sorry about that. I was so dissappointed. I crashed once I got in last night but I worked over until almost 9 pm...It was a long day..

These pics are boring 
So tonight im headed out for turtle soup and some pictures of Orchard road... Maybe get some Lady Boy photos

Anyway. I hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving..

This is a fresh fruit stand down by the office.. I bought some Jack Fruit from here and liked it LESS than the Durian so if you have had Jack fruit the durian is better


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 28, 2009)

The House of the Runs


This is the place where I eat lunch when at the shipyard. This place just looks aweful, they serve about 700 people for each meal but I really like it. Its all local food and its cheap. around 2 us dollars for more than I usually care to eat. They have a lot of vegatables and curry of some kind. The best is the muton curry with these chewy bread pancake looking things. Heres todays lunch and some of the boys I work with. They are the ones in Orange...Tonight is gonna be Turtle Soup and Frog pouridge so I will make sure to get photos....Later Taters...Forgot to mention that there is an Indian dealer and a Chinese dealer. I usually hit the Chinaman..

Mi Amigos


Indian food...Shrimp with way too much bread, fried fish, muton curry


This is my boss.........


Thisis mackeral that is jsut throwd in oil and fried..no flour or batter


This is the Indian Cook


----------



## cheapchalee (Nov 28, 2009)

Chris,
Just found this thread, I'm in Qatar at the moment, most of these things I can relate to as I live in Thailand.  The picture of the Durian that you posted at the first looked like Jack Fruit.  In Thailand they have about 10 people die a year from eating the Durian.  When my wife eats it she eats another fruit of some kind to "cool" herself off, as the Durian causes her to have hot flashes.  

The amount of fruits in the Asian area is umbelievable.  The Thai food is the hottest in the region, those little peppers about 1/4 to 3/8 inch long with set your mouth on fire, and you will not taste the rest of your dinner, or anything for about the next 3 hours.

They cut up meat worse here in Qatar than in Thailand, at least there (Thai) you can reconize some of the parts, here it's like they put it on a chopping block and stop cutting when it's in 2" pieces.

Well you succeeded in making me homesick, I'll be here for 4-6 months more.

Charlie


----------



## gnubee (Nov 28, 2009)

This Thread just keeps getting better and better. Question though, about Saaid, Osama, Barak, ALX, and Fidel  were you counting from the Left or the right. Is AlX wearing his hardhat like he should be or is he the Shifty looking guy with the beady eyes that has that criminal look, 2nd from the right? I'd watch that guy if I were you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lighten up ALX I'm just kidding... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I actually got a misty feeling when I learned that One of the guys bears your name too. 

Several of the shops in Vancouver's china town have really weird smells especially as you enter them. Some are really bad as if you accidentally stepped into an outhouse.  Some shops have the most wonderful spice smells and aromas that you can imagine. I went into a Chinese pharmacy in Richmond BC. to see if they had After-Bite for a Hornet sting I got at a fruit stand. The pharmacist took a look at it, grabbed an onion, cut it in half and pressed it on my sting. Instantly the pain disappeared. He charged me 20 cents for the onion. 

Caning or not that is a cool looking cop shop.



While my wife and I were having lunch in the local University college lunchroom. We met two delightful young girls from Beijing who's assignment for their English as a second language course was to poll the Canadians on Campus as to what our Christmas Holiday meal consisted of. At first they were painfully shy asking such personal questions of total strangers. But it was probably my incredible charm that eventually won them over....... ( even I don't believe that whopper )
They were dumbfounded to learn that most Canadians eat Turkey on special Holidays. Both looked at us and shook their heads and said nooooo! Obviously not believing us. 
Their guess was Beef , Pork or Chickens , certainly not Turkey. They even asked if we were kidding them. One said they had never even seen one.

Later we learned that the whole class had the same assignment and the next day were taken to a Turkey farm and given the whole spread with all the trimmings. 

*CheapChallee .... hint....Qatarview???*


----------



## cheapchalee (Nov 28, 2009)

Not to hijack this thread I'll start one later.  Only have my phone to use as a camera.  Leave the house in the dark and get home in the dark.  Get one day off a week (Friday) muslim holiday.  Will post some pictures later in a different thread.  

SC, take it you work the rigs,  I do commissioning work, I'm at a chemical plant now for Chevron Conoco.  You can forgeet getting any pork over here.  

Later, Charlie


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 28, 2009)

All I can say is AWESOME, LOVE IT. Great job on the post and looks like a Great job period.


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 28, 2009)

I work for an offshore drilling company and Im helping build a new rig here in the shipyard..This is my 3rd and have atleast 1 more to go

That was Malaysian durian, I eat the jack fruit as well but like the durian better...

Ive been thinking of heading over to thailand in Febuary intead of going straight home. i dont get any days off here but this gives me something to do. 
Ive been all over the world chasing oil and this is my favorite for sure....Wish I could move here sometimes and seems more so this time around

There is also a strong Muslim influence here as well and pork is harder to find


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 29, 2009)

Yesterday I went to the Indians and ate but today I went to the Chinese guy...I had Mackerel, rice, chicken, sliced pork, ans some bean sprouts for about 2 us dollars......

This is the operater and his wife




Chicken Cury


Sliced Pork


Pork Belly


Salted Fish


Im gonna tell you right now that this is some of the HOTTEST stuff on planet...Its those little red chillis ground and mixed with oil..I eat it everyday



All plated up


----------



## the iceman (Nov 29, 2009)

What??? No deep fried frog nuts or fricasseed monkey knuckles???


----------



## alx (Nov 29, 2009)

As Sammy would say "lets roll it around Baby"...


----------



## cheapchalee (Nov 29, 2009)

Went to Singapore once for a visa to work in Thailand, (can't get one in country).  I'll have to say that I liked it down there, nice and clean.  1st time I had ever see a Macky D on a push cart, or a 7-11 in a little box with fold up sides.

I'll say that it is a little more pricy there than in Thailand.  I'm south of Bangkok down around Pattaya.  Lots of expats there.  I'm working here in Qatar with 5 guys that live there, this is our 5 job that we have been on together in the last 15 years.  This is going to be my last rodeo (unless they make me an offer I can't refuse.

Food looks good, and your right about that red stuff, HOT ain't hte word for it.

Charlie


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 29, 2009)

OK Trav here is your Hoochie Girls.....
Man or Woman...that is the question






These are the best two waitresses on the Planet.....They are always niced and keep the drinks coming even when its busy...The place we are at is called the Country Jamboree but we all call it Cowboys, All the working girls are vietamese but the two ladies here are locals and only sell drinks...


And atlast another empty bottle


This is called KTV which is a chanin of Karioke bars and are all over the place and have working girls as well...


OK thats it for the night life...
Heres one of the christmas lights on Orchard Road


----------



## fire it up (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice pics 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looked like a hell of a great night with that bottle of Jack.
Always be sure to check for an adams apple, otherwise you might find yourself with a ladyboy


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like someone is having fun...


----------



## alx (Nov 30, 2009)

My vote is man-the one in jeans.Great pics again....


----------



## carpetride (Nov 30, 2009)

Jawline, waist, and arms I thought it was the one in pink...hope I didn't offed a friend in saying that!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 30, 2009)

Thats my Sister!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I cant do that...It was the one in Pink and it was exteremly obvious....

The one in pink is a shim for sure..There were about 30 more outside where we were waiting on a taxi as they are not allowed inside the bars, so they hang outside waiting on the drunk expats to leave for home...


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 30, 2009)

Was just asked to stay 5 more days to train some new guys so I wont be leaving as I planned...5 extra days....CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





























:PDT_Armat  az_01_19:


----------



## fire it up (Nov 30, 2009)

That sucks.
Don't suppose you get an extra bonus for putting in the extra days...
Hopefully that will be it and you will be back home and smoking good


----------



## carpetride (Nov 30, 2009)

That's funny you should have left it at that I would have felt bad about that all day!


Sorry you had to stay longer but hey more pictures for rest of us, right?


----------



## alx (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow.I missed the pink one.Bummer on the extension....


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 30, 2009)

Dang, Shame about the extension...

I like the tall waitress...


----------



## shellbellc (Nov 30, 2009)

Great thread!!!  This is a great way for us to have a little taste of singapore!  

I lived in Okinawa for a year and none of the working girls were Okinawans, they were from the Phillipines.  Wonder why they import?  In Korea they were all Koreans..


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 1, 2009)

I had dinner at this place last night...Its one of the only steak houses I ahve seen. im sure they have more of them but I ahvent seen them.






These are from Orchard Road. This is the place to be for shopping and clubbung. Many expats here and things are very expensive here as well







Another man or woman?????????????????????????????


This place is Called KTV... Its a local chain of Karioke Bars and from what I understand has special services available.....



This little Gal is named Rachel and owns Rachels place. its a little upstairs hole in the wall type place that all of us go to. She plays american music and loves to see us walk in the door...party time she says
And she loves to have her photo taken....Shes not a working girl





rachels Bar


----------



## fire it up (Dec 1, 2009)

That's nice they had a Christmas tree up near all the empty kegs.
Just so many Asian jokes to make but have to keep it civil and appropriate, ok love you long time.  
I had to get at least a little out


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok yesterday as I was leaving the office we ran into these little jewels..Thought you car buffs would appretiate and Lotus and a Ferrari...
The Lotus seemed like a toy. I would have to put Crisco all around the doors and have the Tennesse Titans push me into this thing. But I gotta say it is a beautiful car...Wish you could have heard the guy in the Ferrari grinding gears...
The Ferrari is awesome as well






But in all of this I still thought of on SMF member...I just could not help but to think of Dude when I saw this awesome ride...Though its not as detailed as his Hello Kitty scooter the retro look does it for me...


A few Local flowers...


----------



## got14u (Dec 1, 2009)

LMAO...the dude lol again....great cars also.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 1, 2009)

Beautiful cars, especially that Ferrari, so sexy.

I could be wrong but did I see Hiro Nakamura in the background?


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 2, 2009)

No thanks, I'll stick with the hello kitty version.  That's got some style baby!

Both of those cars are sweet.  Too bad some schmuck has all that money to buy a Ferrari but can't drive it.  Maybe I'll trade him my scooter for it.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 3, 2009)

Well lats nights dinner was really good. I will travel to the other side of teh country to eat at this place 2 times a week. Its out on the beach and is a good break from the office. Its also off the beaten track of the expats and only locals visit this. Company is always good, the food is awesome, and not expensive, right on the beach and a huge park in front....

This is the ebst calamari on the planet. It is fried just like chciken at home and cut and caught fresh. They cook it really high heat and its not chewy at all.....Im hungry just thinking about it







My friend orders what they call Top Shell. Its kind of like mussels I guess. It is serevd cold and is too hot for me but she loves it...served with onions and some chilli sauce





And this is Crispy Tofu. Fried very plain and eaten with chilli sauce...I like this 


I cannot remember what she calls this but its a floating fishing platform. Looks to be a bunch of old boats and stuff tied together. People come and go all day fishing



Beaches in this area are not the nicest but I still like this better than the Santosa Island




Bahama Breeze Rest


----------



## alx (Dec 3, 2009)

That food looks awesome.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Wish i could taste that calamari ..


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, what a dump.  I'll take the oceanside beaches around here anyday over that place.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  

Looks alright to me, especially the fact that there's no crowd.  What are temps like there.  It was a high of 36*F in Des Moines today.  Used that phrase "wind chill factor" on the news tonight with a chance of snow tomorrow.  Yuck.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 3, 2009)

Temps are in the 90s during the day and 70-80 at night. The water at these beaches is dark and murky lookin but they have other beaches on the other side thats blue water but its so crowded and I dont have much time each day to get out so theless crowds the better. this is still a very nice and quite place.........getting into teh 20s at home at night....Deer are moving Im sure


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 3, 2009)

Lots of deer here in Iowa.  With the crops mostly all cut.  They're on the scramble looking for food and cover.  Seeing lots of red "spots" on the interstate from the truckers hitting them overnight.  DOT does a pretty good job of getting it cleaned up before the morning commute.


----------



## grampyskids (Dec 3, 2009)

Dude, youv'e been dissed!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 3, 2009)

I'll takt the Ferrari and a Six Pack of what you are drinking...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The reason he can't shift is the steering wheel is on the WRONG SIDE...


----------



## gnubee (Dec 3, 2009)

In a country that will cut off your hand for stealing, I'm surprised that the guy doesn't lose an arm for grinding gears in a Ferrari.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 3, 2009)

Yesterdays lunch was Black Pepper Ostrich. It was really good but not any diff than beef. I tried to get some pics of the menu so you all can see wht they have.


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey SC,

I'll take some bitter gourd and fish belly...Man that just sounds tasty 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









.

I didn't know that U2 had a kitchen. I can just see Bono as a fry cook.

Paul had a point on the Ferrari with the steering wheel being on the wrong side. It would take a lot of practice to shift with my left hand!


----------



## carpetride (Dec 4, 2009)

Driving on the wrong isn't that bad, it's the right turns that get you.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 4, 2009)

Last night I ran into something that I have seen before but not tried. This is kind of jerky. I cannot remember the Chinese name, but they sell it in Pork, Beef, chicken, Fish. They also have dried Chinese sauasage. I love this stuff, I think they make it into jerky and then grill it so it has a grill taste. This one is Pork, Im gonna buy some to bring home and send to you guys that want to try it. I will get it home and vaccume seal it and put in the mail....This stuff is awesome


----------



## alx (Dec 5, 2009)

That does look freaking awesome....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





on the updates...Tanks.


----------



## jamesb (Dec 5, 2009)

That looks intersting... Never had it before.

You sure your going to be able to get that past customs?


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 5, 2009)

we will see on the 14th....If I dont post by the 16th Im in a federal prison so you guys send me some jerky...


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 5, 2009)

Turtle soup anyone....This was pretty good but I tried the skin and it was not for me and there was some Grissel looking stuff that did not float my boat but the meat and the broth was dam good. Had some Ramen noodles with dumplings and notice something I gotta go abck and try. Crocodile Ribs in soup!!!..Mondays Lunch











Had to eat something a little more tame after lunch se we went for sweet cheese rolls...These are good


----------



## the iceman (Dec 5, 2009)

Damn, you ate my pet turtle.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 5, 2009)

Figured I would keep it green and of the reptile family so last night I had Frog Congee or Frog Pouridge. Congee is just rice that is cooked until i breaks down, with green onions and chicken stock. The frog was not what I was use to. I eat frog legs at home and was thinking frog legs but it was the whole frog hit with a clever a few times. Cooked in a brown gravy and then you mix it with the Congee.....It was OK


----------



## fire it up (Dec 5, 2009)

Were the splashes on the side of the bowl from where they savagely beat the frog to death?


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 6, 2009)

Sounds to me like a place where I could actually go on a diet and stay on it...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kinda like when I was in Juarez in 1971, I didn't eat or drink anything that didn't come out of a can that said Made in USA... LOL


----------



## alx (Dec 6, 2009)

Of course Jim...Great pics as usual


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 6, 2009)

Thats where they put him in there alive and we beat him with little sticks back into the bowl everytime he jumped out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:ic  on_mrgreen:


----------



## carpetride (Dec 6, 2009)

What the Sam H3!! is that?!!!  I thought of an eardrum when I saw it!  LOL


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 6, 2009)

Turtle leg...............................................  ............


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 7, 2009)

Well luck has it they were out of Crocodile ribs...What a bummer...So I got to try Black Chicken Herbal soup. It was Ok but tasted just like regular soup. Now just FYI black chicken is black all the way to the bone. This is not seasoning or marinade its really this color. Odd thing is the feathers are white..... I like to throw in some real Ramen noodles just in case I dont like the odd stuff...For about 5 dollars us I got Raman noodles with 4 fried pork stuffed wontons 1 boiled egg, the chicken soup and rice, plus 2 cokes...Very cheap...My Braziliian friend had Tom Yum Soup. Its made with coconut milk and lime juice and is hot and spicy. His has seafood in it, octopus, shrimp, fish....I like this as well


----------



## the iceman (Dec 7, 2009)

You'd be in trouble eating that chicken if you didn't like dark meat.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 7, 2009)

How was the Chicken, cause it don't look to appetizing to me...  The soups look good...


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 7, 2009)

You've got some stones eating that.  What makes it black?  That can't possibly be natural.


----------



## ronp (Dec 7, 2009)

Man you eat some weird stuff there man. Sorry.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 7, 2009)

Well at least that chicken had rhythm.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 7, 2009)

Now DOC, would you guys be checking this out if I was posting Burger King?????? Im doing it just to amuse you guys...Actually Im kidding...I like to do what the locals do and this is a local dish. Ive seen ole Zimmerman eat black chicken testicles here before on his show but I cannot find them...You only live once brother and Im all for living it to its fullest

Dude check out this link...Its all natural, nothing added. The chicken is black to teh bones skin and all..
http://images.google.com/images?sour...ed=0CBAQsAQwAA

Taste absolutely no different than anything we eat except it taste cleaner but thats because its fresher here, not all hormoned up to weigh 47 pounds


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm just gonna have to trust you on this one bro.  Just looks a bit freaky to us non-traveling types.

Great thread.  When do you come home?

Making a butt and some sausage is gonna be real treat for you.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 7, 2009)

I got 1 more week...leav on the 14th..Cant wait to jump on the Smoke Wagon and post some real Queu View...BBB and Canadian Bacon is on the plans plus some jerky and what ever else I can get y hands on...


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 7, 2009)

I posted this at the very begining of your thread, so what was it?


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL...gained 20 plus for all the beer Ive dranked to get the nerve up to try some of this stuff....


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 7, 2009)

This is all really cool stuff! I love all the pics! Great thread!


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks.....Hope evreyone is enjoying it and Congrats on your OTBS Nomination...great work

Only 6 more days...I ordered my BBB cure today along with snack sticks and some jerky...Im gonna be smoking my butt off after Christmas..Gotta get a plan together,,

Want to do some of teh following
Rabbit sausage
Deer Sausage (Picking up some deer From Jerry AKA Pineywoods)
Buck Board Bacon
Canadian Bacon
Turkey Sausage (Wife bough me 10 turkeys at Thanksgiving)
Some Jerky
And some snack sticks

Im pretty excited about coming home this time. We are going to Disney for 10 days, I get xmas my bday and new years off and Im making bacon and sausage this time for the first time


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 7, 2009)

You know what, it kinda reminded me of Fire It Up and his black duck egg...YIKES!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...black+duck+egg


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 8, 2009)

Fellas Im sorry for not putting up photos yesterday...Its getting very busy here. I will get something at lunch today, I took some pictures yesterday afternoon of some shydivers but they are not that good put will post anyway. Also my new hire and already friend frm Brazil...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2009)

Man you have had such a good time in singapore and I really have enjoyed lets say most of your post (some were just hard to stomach) but nice to see. Know the food has been off and on but for the most good. Man I'm really glad your on your way home very soon. Yo should make a book of your trip and post it here too.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 8, 2009)

When do you get to come home?   

I thought the parachutists were buzzards at first, figured someone ate the black chicken...LOL

Nice bottles on the table and the girl looks good too...


----------



## turkeywire (Dec 8, 2009)

I haven't been to Singapore in 20+ years, but I have to ask.  Have you been to the Raffles Hotel and gotten a Singapore Sling?  Last time I was there it just oozed British Colonialism. We always tied up at the shipyard, had to go past the polo grounds to get downtown.  I always enjoyed it there and enjoy your pictures.  Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## alx (Dec 8, 2009)

...................  ......


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 9, 2009)

You cant come to Singapore and go get a SIngapore Sling from the original place....I bet its changed alot form when you were here last...... Ive tried to experience as much as I can here


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 9, 2009)

Dang Im tired of rice.....Today was BBQ pok ribs, grissel and all..BBQ pork belly or should say BBQ pok fat, 2 shrimps and green beans...Take a look at the one dish. Its salted and dreid little fish with peanuts. Its horrible..I jsut cant eat it..Ive tried several times and a bunch while drinking one night, horrible idea but good at teh time I guess..


----------



## carpetride (Dec 9, 2009)

After all this you are going to want a cheesebuger.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 10, 2009)

OHHH GOD rice again........Sweet and Sour chicken and chinese sausage fried rice..This was really good

Brazillian eating with Chop sticks in Singapore with a Coonass and two rednecks


----------



## fire it up (Dec 10, 2009)

Betcha he never imagined you guys would be who he would meet when traveling to Singapore 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How many days left till you get to return home?


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 10, 2009)

Leave Monday Morning 6 am!!!!!......2 more working days.....Its Grey Goose and JD for everybody...with abts of course


----------



## alx (Dec 10, 2009)

on the thread man....That one plate looks like smoked worms...


----------



## bbq engineer (Dec 10, 2009)

Really cool thread SC.  I hope that trading posts back and forth helped the time go faster and in some small way made your stay easier.  I have travelled a lot in the past, and know how hard work can be when all you want to do is go home.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 12, 2009)

Well unless something happens this will probably be the last post from here...Maybe get some one my way home and post once home. I gotta say that this has helped keep me occupied at times and gotts say that SMF and all you guys made thei trip a little easier. So as soon as I get home Im gonna smoke something just not sure yet. I got the BBB and Canadian bacon project coming up and some Jerky and snack sticks (First in the Lang) and some Rabbit sausage. I got about 11 days on vacation in Disney and christmas and I get a few extra days off this time, so in all I have 32 days off. Im gonna put the bacon on while Im in Disney and smoke as soon as I get home. Its gonna be tight and may turn out salty but Im gonna try it anyway....

Now...I need all of you that wants some of the goodies Im bringing back to PM me yur addy. I got some spices and some Pork Jerky (This stuff is good) some other odds and ends. I will se what i can get back with. Got to make another run to the store for some things I want to get and bring back...

Hope all of you enjoyed th thread an hope it didnt get too big.. I missed a few days but it was close enough and I enjoyed putting it out there for you guys....

Heres todays Lunch...

Beef Ramen Noodles. The white balls are ground up fish and in the middle is pork sausage. This was really good and if you have never had real Ramen noodles you missing out..



These are some steamed and fried Dumplings, filled with pork and green onions


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 12, 2009)

Safe trip home buddy.  Thanks fer the tour!


----------



## ronp (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your journey man. Take care and have a safe trip home.

I for one enjoyed your daily posts.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 12, 2009)

Have a safe trip back Chris.


----------



## the iceman (Dec 12, 2009)

Have a good trip back & please don't feel the need to post pics of the airline food.


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your experience with us.  I have to say I am sad you are leaving because I have really enjoyed the daily post.  But I guess if you want to come home.......LOL.

Have a safe trip home,  we'll be looking for your qview of some quality Q for the lang soon.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 12, 2009)

Just want to congratulate you for having the courage to try so many unusual, for us, foods.  I have to admit that there where a few that I probably would have opted for the "Twinkies and a Coke" option.   Great culinary experience, just hope you retained your taste for good ole slow and low American.


Al


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank very much for sharing your trip with us here. You have a great and safe LLLLL OOOOO NNNNNNN GGGGGGG trip home and be really safe going over those arab countries. Cover your butt with something. Till next time.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






































have have your back.


----------



## old poi dog (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your experiences with us. Looking forward to your posts when you get home.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 12, 2009)

This was a great thread and a wonderful experience for those who otherwise would have never seen Singapore... Thank you and have a safe trip home, we will be waiting for you...


----------



## turkeywire (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your adventure with us.  Have a safe trip home. 
Carl


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 12, 2009)

Chris this thread has been great and I look forward to the next trip but not until seeing some great stuff coming off the smoke wagon. Have a safe trip home


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 15, 2009)

HOME 15 MINUTES AGO....Stopped and picked up some Yoshidas at Sams and some Baby Backs for dinner tomorrow if I can get out of bed...Later taters..im gonna relax will catch up tomorrow


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 15, 2009)

Glad You Made It Home Safe...


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 15, 2009)

The Tennessee stud was long and lean, the color of the sun and his eyes were green.  Giddy up cowboy.  Welcome back stateside.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 15, 2009)

Glad you made it home safe brother.  

Home 15 minutes and the first thing you do is log into the SMF?  You my friend, have an addiction to this place.  LOL.  But happy you checked in.

Been to McDonald's yet?  I'd be craving a Big Mac and some Pizza after that trip.  Have a great vacation.  Looks like you earned it.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome Home - glad you made it back OK and love that you had to stop for smokin fixins on the way home- LOL


----------

